
The digital revolution in higher education has already happened - kareemm
https://medium.com/@cshirky/the-digital-revolution-in-higher-education-has-already-happened-no-one-noticed-78ec0fec16c7
======
noir_lord
I'm in the UK and work as a programmer (own business) but I don't have a
degree, I would absolutely _love_ a recognised online degree in software
engineering, the nearest I've found so far is Open University (we've done
distance learning here a long time and OU has an excellent reputation) but
they only do as far as I can tell a BSc in Computing, you can pick software
engineering modules inside that but at the end it's still BSc Computing not
BSc Software Engineering.

~~~
flashm
I'd echo the other reply. Do as much as you can using online sources
(Coursera, edX, plenty of CS and Algorithm courses etc) but just make sure the
problem sets and any 'academic' programming is on your Github.

FWIW, I started a Maths degree with OU, and the material was excellent. Then
my life took over...

~~~
EliRivers
I second the Maths degree with the OU. I just finished a masters in maths with
them and they really didn't pull any punches. I am a far better mathematician
now than I was five years ago (or rather, five years ago I _wasn 't_ any kind
of mathematician, but now I can blitz through a post-graduate level textbook
and bootstrap myself to competency). I'm getting a bit old for serious exams,
though. I genuinely started to feel light-headed in the final one.

